# Green Tank!!!



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is a shot of my tank.
Its a 55 Gal, Has two Aquaclear 500 Filters
4 Amazon Swords and 3 of those Val plants.
My lighting is a JBJ formosa Power COmpact, 260 Watts, the Bulbs are 10,000K
I only run half of it.
However, my tank has a Yellow/green look to it. Is it because of the plants?
Is it because I run my lights too long? (about 11 hrs.) Any info on how to clear it up will be great.
Here are some pics. 
View attachment 57962

Here is a shot of the plant, not looking so good.
View attachment 57964

Here is the other plant, looking like its dying.
View attachment 57965

Heres a front shot of the tank...
View attachment 57967

Here is the nasty ass Side shot








Any comments suggestion anything will be Great!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Not bad Gordezz..It's actually pretty darn good.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Gordeez i think that you got too much light for those plants.Bare in mind that your plants have low to medium light requirement.

I would change half of PC's with 5000-6000K Daylight PC's...


----------



## FIRE Newt MIKE 767 (Apr 11, 2005)

it might be from the light on it alot 
or maybe u need some kind of plant saver chemicals to put in the water to keep them alive


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Gordeez i think that you got too much light for those plants.Bare in mind that your plants have low to medium light requirement.
> 
> I would change half of PC's with 5000-6000K Daylight PC's...
> [snapback]986325[/snapback]​


Good Stuff Husky. The focks at the store told me there High Wattage plants









I plan on getting some 6,500k Light bulbs within a couple of months.

Thanks for the Replie(S)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice Green tank


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> nice Green tank
> [snapback]986682[/snapback]​


You Green Bastard!









It will be fine and dandy some day...I hope...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > nice Green tank
> ...












Dr.Green 1 gordeez 236

im catching up


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez i think that you got too much light for those plants.Bare in mind that your plants have low to medium light requirement.
> ...


Check ebay for lights, nice and cheap compacts


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > husky_jim said:
> ...










I got the power compact thing down. 
I just need to save up like $40-50 bucks for the bulbs








The set-up is a JBJ Formosa, Produces 260 Watts of lighting power :nod:


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You sure you didnt just drink beer and do something stupid to your tank? Fair question, yes?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> You sure you didnt just drink beer and do something stupid to your tank? Fair question, yes?
> [snapback]988145[/snapback]​











Fair Question indeed.
But I think the Man Husky Jim hit it on the head.
When I got my new plants, I was running the light Sull Steem Ahead.
260 watts of 10,000 k from 10 AM til 11:15 pm. The timer has gone haywire since the time change. Im gunna change it to half power for about 4-5 hrs a day till it calms down.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if u want a QUICK fix while u turn down the lights go to ur LFS and see if u can rent a Diatom filter my LFS rents it for $20 a day let it run a few hrs and the suspended green alge will be gone then use algone to get rid of the rest.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've found the best way to clear up green water (algae bloom) is to buy a bottle of Kent's ProClear. It's OK to go a little over reccomended dosage. As long as you have some good mechanical filtration, tank should be crystal clear within 12 hours. ProClear clumps up waterborne algae particles so that they become trapped in the filter media, so you'll need to clean your filters once the tank is clear. To keep the algae bloom from coming back, throw some phosphate resin in the filters.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Gumby said:


> I've found the best way to clear up green water (algae bloom) is to buy a bottle of Kent's ProClear. It's OK to go a little over reccomended dosage. As long as you have some good mechanical filtration, tank should be crystal clear within 12 hours. ProClear clumps up waterborne algae particles so that they become trapped in the filter media, so you'll need to clean your filters once the tank is clear. To keep the algae bloom from coming back, throw some phosphate resin in the filters.
> [snapback]992523[/snapback]​


Giddy Up!
I shall look for some next time I go to the LFS


----------



## nedzter (Mar 19, 2005)

Gumby said:


> I've found the best way to clear up green water (algae bloom) is to buy a bottle of Kent's ProClear. It's OK to go a little over reccomended dosage. As long as you have some good mechanical filtration, tank should be crystal clear within 12 hours. ProClear clumps up waterborne algae particles so that they become trapped in the filter media, so you'll need to clean your filters once the tank is clear. To keep the algae bloom from coming back, throw some phosphate resin in the filters.
> [snapback]992523[/snapback]​


I would make sure that does not kills his plants...it might ...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

It won't hurt the plants. We use it at work all the time in planted tanks.


----------

